# new project: custom machined heatsink for BRAX X2000



## wheelieking71

well, i have had this fully operational BRAX X2000 board sitting on a shelf for quite a while. and, the weather here is like hell right now. so, im not up for starting any outside projects, or working on my truck. looking for something to do in the confines of air conditioning, i decided it was time to give this bad-ass amp a new home. soo, i ordered up a $200 chunk of billet last week, and here is the opening shot:










ultimately i will probably sell this amp on here. i just dont need an amp of this caliber. i dont compete, and my truck is a noisy beast. but, in the meantime i will have fun whipping up the most bad-ass custom BRAX heatsink anyone has ever seen (if not the only one!). progress pics will follow.


----------



## wheelieking71

i got the top (heatsink) side of the programming done pretty quick:










so i loaded the stock up and set the origin:


----------



## wheelieking71

and this is as far as i could go after i realized i didnt have a 1/4" endmill here with long enough flutes to cut the heatsink:










i think i have one at home. if i do, i should be able to wrap this up tomorrow. here is a little in process video:


----------



## robert_wrath

Curious, you didn't like the original casing?


----------



## wheelieking71

ohh, i guess a little preface would have been a good idea. i never had a chassis for this board. i bought it from DAT a little over a year ago. as a bare board. picked it up cheap knowing it was a great amp, and i had the capability to make some type of chassis for it in order to render it as a usable amp. not just a spare board. before DAT owned it, it belonged to thathatedguy.


----------



## robert_wrath

OIC, thought you hated the look of the original casing.


----------



## JayinMI

The rendering reminds me of an old A/D/S. I like it.

Jay


----------



## wheelieking71

JayinMI said:


> The rendering reminds me of an old A/D/S. I like it.
> 
> Jay


exactly! the way amps used to be. a heatsink, with maybe a small logo. and thats it. all business.


----------



## wheelieking71

sneaky peaky:


----------



## benny

I have a feeling that amp will like that big ol slab of alloy better than a flimsy sheet of plex. Sexy.


----------



## oilman

I envision a challenging marriage if I put one of those in my shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelieking71

oilman said:


> I envision a challenging marriage if I put one of those in my shop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! I am one of those lucky dogs who truly does get to do something he loves to do for a living!


----------



## wheelieking71

about an hours worth of cycle time since the last pic and we have this:










now were getting somewhere!


----------



## wheelieking71

benny said:


> I have a feeling that amp will like that big ol slab of alloy better than a flimsy sheet of plex. Sexy.


the bottom of the amp will be clear. but, it will be window grade poly-carbonate. and a full 1/4" thick.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I love machine work like this.

In for more progress.


----------



## wheelieking71

there wont be much "extended" progress, as i should have this done today! just waiting on cycle time, the programming is done . chippies are flying like mad right now! LOL. there will bo some detail B.S. later, figuring out the hole patterns to clamp the board in. and there are some through holes in the board itself that i believe i am going to utilize, combined with some plastic standoffs to reduce the chances of vibration, or flexing of the board. and then i have to figure out some kind of plastic insulators for the terminals. and those insulators will also bolt to the chassis, and immobilize the ends of the board. that stuff is not nearly as flashy, and wont happen today. but i will be sure and post up the finished product. like i mentioned, chances are it will be for sale very soon!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Dibs! Nice work man!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wheelieking71

LIKE A GLOVE!


----------



## oilman

Maybe one day home depot will sell those water jets. The first time I seen one was on American Chopper years ago and now they seem common, so there may be hope for the average guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelieking71

and here it is with the board actually bolted down:


----------



## wheelieking71

top side:


----------



## wheelieking71

peekaboo!










and thats as far as it gets right now. i will order up a piece of poly-carb for the bottom next week. gonna head home and hook this dude up in my den! i have owned it over a year, and have never been able to listen to it. i did test it, but i only let it play for maybe 20 secs. i was warned, not to let it play, as it would only take seconds for it to overheat with no heatsink. well, i think that issue is handled now! and, just for giggles i just set it on the scale. its pretty chubby at over 18lbs! LOL.


----------



## wheelieking71

now, how bout some opinions. leave it bare aluminum? or anodize it black? maybe anodize it black, then go back and re-cut the tops of the fins? personally, i love the look of machined aluminum. very industrial, and if i was building this to keep, it would be done. but not everybody likes it. i guess now that it can be used, it IS officially for sale.


----------



## wheelieking71

thought i would update since i finally found a couple hours to knock out the "BRAX" placard for the finishing touch:










turned out pretty sweet! close up:


----------



## subwoofery

Crap that looks nooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.......


----------



## robert_wrath

WheelieKing71, truly astonishing work. Watch out if you're gonna fence this, might cost you.


----------



## wheelieking71

thanks for the props guys! pretty sure i will be okay LOL. there will never be another one. it is one-of-one.


----------



## jtaudioacc

badass! :2thumbsup::2thumbsup:


----------



## subwoofery

wheelieking71 said:


> thanks for the props guys! pretty sure i will be okay LOL. there will never be another one. it is one-of-one.


Then, can I send you my Sinfoni then?  

Kelvin


----------



## wheelieking71

subwoofery said:


> Then, can I send you my Sinfoni then?
> 
> Kelvin


you are definitely welcome to send me a PM!


----------



## subwoofery

wheelieking71 said:


> you are definitely welcome to send me a PM!


Well noted  Will do when I get some cash in... 

Kelvin


----------



## Sinfoni_USA

Amazing work !!!

Two big thumbs up


----------



## IBcivic

wheelieking71 said:


> now, how bout some opinions. leave it bare aluminum? or anodize it black? maybe anodize it black, then go back and re-cut the tops of the fins? personally, i love the look of machined aluminum. very industrial, and if i was building this to keep, it would be done. but not everybody likes it. i guess now that it can be used, it IS officially for sale.


From one machinist to another....
Clear anodized FTW!


----------



## Sinfoni_USA

I have to agree... I was originally thinking gunmetal.... But clear is a win


----------



## GlasSman

Thats some _*AMAZING *_work!

Not sure if I've ever seen a heatsink with that much *MEAT* left on it. 

I love the blocky industrial look.


----------



## wheelieking71

thanks glassman! it would appear to work quite well too! after an extended high volume session the other day, the sink was quite warm. and the temp was very uniform. then i flipped it over, and i was able to lay the side of my palm right on the output devices, and they were actually no warmer than the sink! success!


----------



## piyush7243

wheelieking71 said:


> thanks glassman! it would appear to work quite well too! after an extended high volume session the other day, the sink was quite warm. and the temp was very uniform. then i flipped it over, and i was able to lay the side of my palm right on the output devices, and they were actually no warmer than the sink! success!


Years down the line if this amp changes multiple hands then guys would have a hard time figuring out which Brax model is this one :-D 

Overall a kickass job done for a kick ass amp

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

